# Lets see some cars laying Frame w/Hydro's



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

In the process of laying out my Monte, want to see some cars that are really a "Lay n Play". Not many people from the new school laying there rides out. The term is "Low"rider, i aint trying to ruffle any feathers or talk smack, but who is Lowriding out there. As I said my car is going to be laying down...thinking of putting scrape plates too.

Here are some before and soon to follow afters.

My front is already to the White Wall. Back is getting a Bridge to lay down.
chopping off the extended ears that gave it the Lock up...like I said, I want it to be Dropped. Orange County style like the '70s and '80s! Slammed bumping Jr. Walker. Any comments and pics of mods would be firme.




























Here are a couple of Flicks from yesterday...the Homie Chavo doing his thing to my carnals Regal...laying it down in the front. The back is next.




























Here is my other carnal's '63.



















Here are a couple of favorites from the Old School thread on here.














































Al Rato,
Gracias.

-Flip
'78 Monte

P.S. Anybody know how to change there name on here, or do I need to create another account?

Gracias.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

crossmember in about a halfinch off the ground


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i can go lower in the back but imm gonna see how it rides its pretty level right now i cant get the front anylower without starting to notch the frame


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

That's right! :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEL48MET_@Apr 15 2009, 07:30 PM~13586835
> *That's right! :biggrin:
> *


i agree with you its called a lowrider for a reason


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 15 2009, 05:27 PM~13586797
> *crossmember in about a halfinch off the ground *


thats a half inch too much.

lots of people make excuses for not laying out,but my first car/first juiced car layed crossmember and i never once had a problem. unless youre looking at hopping over a foot or 2, you might as well be laying out!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

my caddy lays frame


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice pics! :thumbsup:

To change your name, send a PM to a mod.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 15 2009, 07:50 PM~13587052
> *thats a half inch too much.
> 
> lots of people make excuses for not laying out,but my first car/first juiced car layed crossmember and i never once had a problem. unless youre looking at hopping over a foot or 2, you might as well be laying out!
> *


ahh not around here i like riding all the way laidout without scraping


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

i had an 84 cutlass i used the front coils on the rear cut real short and it layed frame


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 15 2009, 08:44 PM~13587520
> *i had an 84 cutlass i used the front coils on the rear cut real short and it layed frame
> *


i tried the same in my caddy they were to soft


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Heres my old Ford Juice on 16s :cheesy: 

All the way up









All the way down




























3-wheel


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 15 2009, 06:04 PM~13587183
> *my caddy lays frame
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what i'm talking about -heavenbound76


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: gud topic


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

Cars dont look good that low.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 15 2009, 10:00 PM~13590925
> *:thumbsup: gud topic
> *


x100 :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 16 2009, 07:52 AM~13591694
> *Cars dont look good that low.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: ANYMORE PICS OF THAT 63? FIRME RANFLA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 15 2009, 10:00 PM~13590925
> *:thumbsup: gud topic
> *


X2


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 15 2009, 11:52 PM~13591694
> *Cars dont look good that low.
> *


 :twak: :loco:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 15 2009, 07:54 PM~13587619
> *i tried the same in my caddy they were to soft
> *


i got the heavy duty front spring cut real short in my caddys rear right now and there perfect


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Mine will be ready for this topic soon. Took the air ride off and putting in 2 pumps. :biggrin:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> In the process of laying out my Monte, want to see some cars that are really a "Lay n Play". Not many people from the new school laying there rides out. The term is "Low"rider, i aint trying to ruffle any feathers or talk smack, but who is Lowriding out there. As I said my car is going to be laying down...thinking of putting scrape plates too.
> 
> Here are some before and soon to follow afters.
> 
> ...


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

found one of mine from back in the day. this was 2001 or 2002 ... fuck i'm gettin old.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

I was like..."What" then I noticed he drives a ford. He's not all there anyways, budgetblueoval, that's not what I meant about "any comments". Why you checking out...nah, I'll let it die right there..


Hey wayne64ss....cold 64 right there.


13Ozkar...the car hasn't even left the canton yet. It will be hitting the street at the Perris Cinco de Mayo (on the 2nd) right there at the Parque when you cross over the freeway on Perris Blvd, past the cemetery. Come on down, my Carnal is helping the city run the car show part of it. I believe there are 64 parking spots, come early. I live in Moreno Valley tambien. see you around.



Glad to see some "Low"lo's, keep 'em coming.

-Philip


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

1964 Cadillac Hearse, tucking 24's in the rear, and 22's in the front










1959 Cadillac 22's in the rear, and 20's in the front









1951 Plymouth









1968 Camaro 33 inch Mickeys









1965 Chevelle Wagon

I know, I know, all of them are on Air, I could not find any pics of the old Impala, the first car that I built with Hydros, that was LONG before we had the luxury of Digital pics, (now I am feeling old tooo!) but I am now working on a 1966 Impala, I am back to the Juice, but I have to admit, my daily is a new 1959 Cadillac that will be on bags...I guess that proves that I am getttin old


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 15 2009, 11:52 PM~13591694
> *Cars dont look good that low.
> *



:uh:


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 16 2009, 06:28 PM~13598021
> *
> *


wish mine sat that low


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 16 2009, 08:08 PM~13598436
> *wish mine sat that low
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU HAVE A BRIDGE?
JUST CUT ONE TURN FROM YOR ACTUAL SPRINGS...

THE BAD THING OF LAYING THAT LOW IS THAT IF SOMETHING BRAKES YOU'RE ASSED OUT


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 16 2009, 07:18 PM~13598521
> *DO YOU HAVE A BRIDGE?
> JUST CUT ONE TURN FROM YOR ACTUAL SPRINGS...
> 
> ...


my spring is so short in the rear that i can grip it like a bigmac plus the upper trailing arms rest on the bridge were they mount to that axle when its all the way down
i welded the bridge in to low


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 16 2009, 08:31 PM~13598608
> *my spring is so short in the rear that i can grip it like a bigmac plus the upper trailing arms rest on the bridge were they mount to that axle when its all the way down
> i welded the bridge in to low
> *


shit well damn get accumulators and roll on no springs
i have seen few people doing that


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

not layin frame but pretty low


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Apr 16 2009, 10:32 PM~13599808
> *not layin frame but pretty low
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY
:cheesy: 

HERE IS MINE


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 16 2009, 01:52 AM~13591694
> *Cars dont look good that low.
> *


IMO, the lower the better.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

i dont even like mine low anymore if somthing happens you cant drive much with it low especially in shit city roads


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

PIC OF MY FLEETWOOD LAYING LOW


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEL48MET_@Apr 16 2009, 08:18 AM~13593100
> *I was like..."What" then I noticed he drives a ford. He's not all there anyways, budgetblueoval, that's not what I meant about "any  comments". Why you checking out...nah, I'll let it die right there..
> Hey wayne64ss....cold 64 right there.
> 13Ozkar...the car hasn't even left the canton yet. It will be hitting the street at the Perris Cinco de Mayo (on the 2nd) right there at the Parque when you cross over the freeway on Perris Blvd, past the cemetery. Come on down, my Carnal is helping the city run the car show part of it. I believe there are 64 parking spots, come early. I live in Moreno Valley tambien. see you around.
> ...


 :biggrin: ORALE !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the Glasshouse from Anaheim, qvo...the O*C! That is a firme green on there, usually a color you see on a Bomb. 

-Philip


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEL48MET_@Apr 16 2009, 10:43 PM~13602412
> *I like the Glasshouse from Anaheim, qvo...the O*C! That is a firme green on there, usually a color you see on a Bomb.
> 
> -Philip
> *


Thanks Phillip, its the orginal color, heres another shot of it


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

1982 :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Guilty of a straight Felony with that '65 right there.




The Defense Rests!





That's gangster right there, to me that looks better than any ranfla with the extended A-Arms, mine does and I cant stand it. That is O.G. to the Bone.


-Philip.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTRT! TO THE REAL TOP! FOR THIS TOPIC! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Apr 16 2009, 08:08 PM~13598436
> *wish mine sat that low
> 
> 
> ...


thats about where mine sits


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEL48MET_@Apr 16 2009, 11:53 PM~13602969
> *Guilty of a straight Felony with that '65 right there.
> The Defense Rests!
> That's gangster right there, to me that looks better than any ranfla with the extended A-Arms, mine does and I cant stand it. That is O.G. to the Bone.
> ...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

I lay frame


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 17 2009, 01:23 AM~13602137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats sick bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Apr 17 2009, 05:06 AM~13603687
> *I lay frame
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 16 2009, 10:41 PM~13599934
> *SEXY
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...



nice! Thanks for sharing bro...


----------



## TDAIVC (Apr 14, 2009)

Man That's A Lowrider Thanks To All Who Posted Pics, They Are All Very Nice And Dam I Can't Stop Staring.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

do you think i need to go lower in the back


----------



## ehacker01 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's mine when it still had a top and doors. :0 
















]


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't have a frame but... I do lay this shit on the ground!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

i took this pic today
the front cross member is hitting the ground so its lay-N-frame


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*47 fleetline in my showroom :biggrin: 







*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

my old cutty


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## rotten apple (Nov 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 16 2009, 08:50 AM~13592467
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dope plates :rofl:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

my old cutty


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

my old 62


----------



## antbeezy14 (Apr 15, 2008)

layin frame


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

who else has there car on the ground?



post them up!


-Philip.


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 17 2009, 03:37 PM~13606976
> *nice! Thanks for sharing bro...
> *


HAHAHA ANYTIME...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 16 2009, 07:18 PM~13598521
> *THE BAD THING OF LAYING THAT LOW IS THAT IF SOMETHING BRAKES YOU'RE ASSED OUT
> *


x2

i was gonna put 1.5" drop blocks in the rear and add a drag block to the front of my 5th, but if somethin broke, id wanna at least be able to baby it somewhere so it aint on the side of the road, so i decided not to. but right now, my k-frame is about a 1" (maybe less) from the ground, and my mufflers are proably about 1.5" from the ground and there as high as theyll go. ill get some pics of it tomorrow


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 21 2009, 11:49 PM~13649316
> *x2
> 
> i was gonna put 1.5" drop blocks in the rear and add a drag block to the front of my 5th, but if somethin broke, id wanna at least be able to baby it somewhere so it aint on the side of the road, so i decided not to. but right now, my k-frame is about a 1" (maybe less) from the ground, and my mufflers are proably about 1.5" from the ground and there as high as theyll go. ill get some pics of it tomorrow
> *


I HEAR YAH MAN TRUST ME... TRYING TO GET MY DEVILLE ON THE FLAT BED WASNT NO JOKE...
OR IF U HAVE TO RUSH AND GET HOME BECAUSE ONE OF UR DUMPS IS PISSING OUT OR BUSTED HOSE HAHAJAJAHAA
SINCE THEN ALL MY CARS I BUILD WITH A DECENT DRIVE LEVEL TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT HOME NO PROBLEM...


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 21 2009, 10:59 PM~13649471
> *I HEAR YAH MAN TRUST ME... TRYING TO GET MY DEVILLE ON THE FLAT BED WASNT NO JOKE...
> OR IF U HAVE TO RUSH AND GET HOME BECAUSE ONE OF UR DUMPS IS PISSING OUT OR BUSTED HOSE HAHAJAJAHAA
> SINCE THEN ALL MY CARS I BUILD WITH A DECENT DRIVE LEVEL TO BE ABLE TO MAKE IT HOME NO PROBLEM...
> *


ya i kept havin g troubles with my car breakin the rod end off the left front cylinder and the cylinder would go down and hit the road :uh: but i THINK i got it fixed now


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres a t bird i just finished it sits the crossmember on the tarmac and the rear of the frame is 3/4 off the deck


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 21 2009, 11:33 PM~13649894
> *heres a t bird i just finished it sits the crossmember on the tarmac and the rear of the frame is 3/4 off the deck
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Apr 21 2009, 09:20 PM~13649745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!!! Slammed to the seeds, not the weeds! Firme.


I've always liked the lines of those model T-Birds, like the Continental...Long. They look good dropped. Cant wait to see it when it has some fresh paint. Looking good.


-Philip.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

I love that Fleetline, remember cuando Jason was doing that build up. I'm from the O*C, that was painted in my neighborhood. Do you still got the 'Burban? 2 top notch ranflas right there. It doesnt get better than a Fleetline on the floor...literally!

-Philip.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Apr 17 2009, 10:24 PM~13611883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang Stevie............. its called tire shine brother, try it sometime... :cheesy: just playin homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 09:05 AM~13654094
> *one of my all time favorite bombs
> dang Stevie............. its called tire shine brother, try it sometime...  :cheesy:  just playin homie
> *


sup homie good to see you back ,i know what your saying it had just come back from a weekend in a wet uk show field lol


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 22 2009, 09:08 AM~13654131
> *sup homie good to see you back ,i know what your saying it had just come back from a weekend in a wet uk show field lol
> *


thanks homie,,,, i still remember that picture you had post of your old hopper in the rain... that was tight


----------



## ED DA KID (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 16 2009, 05:59 PM~13597669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 51 is bad ass... Im building a 51 plymouth cranbrook now, and can't wait till she lays frame.... With shitty streets out here in NYC.... She's gonna be hard as fuck when shes slammed...


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 22 2009, 12:33 AM~13649894
> *heres a t bird i just finished it sits the crossmember on the tarmac and the rear of the frame is 3/4 off the deck
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 So isn't that 3/4 more it can come down!? :0 :biggrin: 

Looks good! I need to lay my Linc out. My Caddy laid hard, but my Linc is higher than stock when it's fully dumped :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

14s









13s


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 22 2009, 11:01 AM~13655308
> *:0 So isn't that 3/4 more it can come down!?  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks good! I need to lay my Linc out. My Caddy laid hard, but my Linc is higher than stock when it's fully dumped :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


it lays level at the moment and the front cant come down no more so we left it like that it could come down more at the back but i think it would look odd with the back lower at full drop :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HEL48MET_@Apr 22 2009, 12:17 AM~13650505
> *Yeah!!! Slammed to the seeds, not the weeds! Firme.
> I've always liked the lines of those model T-Birds, like the Continental...Long. They look good dropped. Cant wait to see it when it has some fresh paint. Looking good.
> -Philip.
> *



i dont think thats a t-bird buddy...


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

[/quote]


Excuse me...your right...its a Thunderbird...all day every day! I remember when these came out. Looks to be a '77. Here is one
http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/1124300136.html

The LTD was just a little different without the bigger window behind the little window on the side. It had a window that didn't go down.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/ctd/1134259188.html

The Cougar looked more like the T-Bird than the LTD. I know, I had one.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/cto/1109897249.html

The best of the bunch would be the '76/'77 LTD with the hide-away lights.
http://waterloo.craigslist.org/cto/1123919998.html

here is a '77, imagine this one with the skirts, juiced all around laying on the floor 13" Zeniths...Fahgetaboudit!!
http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/1095414999.html

Don't get me wrong, I'm a chevy guy all the way...I bet if you showed up to a show with that LTD, you'd be the only one.

Just for giggles, here is a Continental, a nice one too.
http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/cto/1134531910.html


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Here are a couple of Flicks from yesterday...the Homie Chavo doing his thing to my carnals Regal...laying it down in the front. The back is next.




























NICE REGAL HOMIE


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is my other carnal, Ray (I have 4 of them) and his '84 Cutlass.





















Here is my carnal Ruben's Regal with the Booty laying down.



























Here is my brother Tony's Cadillac Eldo (the Shortdog!), he can't lift it, but it's his daily driver, he also gots a '83 Monte.









I will post pics of mine later on today...I got it back from the homie, still not low enough and last night my bro Tony and I lowered the front some more and tonight we are going to work on the Booty.

-Philip.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 15 2009, 09:22 PM~13589457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    
i always did like that car


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

This just turned into a layed out fest, not a laying frame fest.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

HERE IS MY IMPALA ON FRAME WITH A SCRAPE PLATE ON IT TOO


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

this is not my impala but its from lifestyle car club laid out


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

can you see the scrape plate


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL MY SONS MODEL LAYING FRAME ON THOSE FAKE HYDRAULICS WITH THE MOTORS IN THE TRUNK


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

LAID OUT IN THE FRONT Hosted on Fotki


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

In all honesty...that '63 with the classics on it is just sick, the '65. the '58 and '59 are the way I remember them in the '70's & 80's. 

But the one that moves me is the '63 on Original hubcaps and 5:20's... :0 :0 
That one does it for me!! 

Firme pics Paul, dig you '67. One of my all time favorites, I have talked to you @ Fontana Cruise night before. The Elco is bad too.


More O.G. Pics por favor!!


-Philip


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEL48MET_@Apr 24 2009, 01:58 AM~13674914
> *In all honesty...that '63 with the classics on it is just sick, the '65. the '58 and '59 are the way I remember them in the '70's & 80's.
> 
> But the one that moves me is the '63 on Original hubcaps and 5:20's... :0  :0
> ...


yeah im a old school guy too i remember seeing impalas low and slow i had one my self but i keep it old school laid out on the frame only with hydraulics not air bags to me air bags are for the new school im old school


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki Hosted on Fotki


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 23 2009, 12:54 AM~13663703
> *Here are a couple of Flicks from yesterday...the Homie Chavo doing his thing to my carnals Regal...laying it down in the front. The back is next.
> 
> 
> ...


 That Regal is fucking bad ass


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Some great pics, Paul. Looks like a number of years back when the guys w/ any kind of custom ride turned their own wrenches. These were days of hot factory engines. When guys say, "new cars," I think of around '78 or '80 and newer, and older ones are mid '60s and earlier. If you don't understand the mechanics of a machine, you just can't operate it as well. IMO.
Thanks f/ the pics.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 24 2009, 12:44 PM~13677746
> *Hosted on Fotki
> *


Awesome pics i really dig this one :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im diggin these classic pics!!!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

LAYN FRAME IS COOL AND ALL WHEN UR PARKED BUT IF SOMETHING GOES WRONG AND YOU BLOW A HOSE OR SOMETHING FUCKS UP THEN UR SCREWED AND GOTTA LEAVE UR RIDE WHEREVER YOUR AT... JUST MY .02 NOT WORTH IT...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats why mine lays just low enough to where i can still drive it if something does fuck up


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Apr 24 2009, 06:44 PM~13677746
> *Hosted on Fotki
> *


my new favourite pic. do you know anything about this?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 27 2009, 06:34 AM~13700703
> *Awesome pics i really dig this one :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 28 2009, 12:09 AM~13712590
> *my new favourite pic. do you know anything about this?
> *


NO I DONT DOGG


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 27 2009, 06:13 PM~13707674
> *LAYN FRAME IS COOL AND ALL WHEN UR PARKED BUT IF SOMETHING GOES WRONG AND YOU BLOW A HOSE OR SOMETHING FUCKS UP THEN UR SCREWED AND GOTTA LEAVE UR RIDE WHEREVER YOUR AT... JUST MY .02 NOT WORTH IT...
> *


You know the job is dangerous when you take it!! :biggrin: 

I am always checking my stuff so I don't get stuck, trying to be prepaired for anything!!


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

You know Al, I was going to post the exact same response. 

Here is a pic of my Brother Jimmy's '63...spensa if I missed Repped the car, it is Airbagged. He's been lowriding since the '70's so it aint for no other reason that all he wants to do is lay frame and have a nice ride AND use his trunk. This is his vision of the way a 'Tre should look like...and to top it off, this car is not on the top of his list of cars to have, but he made it happen...nice too!














































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jElf0cBDveM 

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jElf0cBDveM&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jElf0cBDveM&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

(don't know if I did that last part right)

-Flip


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a clean 63!!


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mine.....


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

here's mine it can go down a little bit more but not much at all its about an 1/8" from bottomed out i can drive it slammed as long as i don't hit a speed bump :biggrin: 










older pic


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Apr 29 2009, 09:58 PM~13737884
> *Mine.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice Big Body...I like those Cutlass', don't see many of those '78-80 body styles anymore.


TTT!


-Philip.


I got some pics today I will post up...but I'm at work...I'll post them though!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Apr 30 2009, 12:55 AM~13733353
> *You know Al, I was going to post the exact same response.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Brother Jimmy's '63...spensa if I missed Repped the car, it is Airbagged.  He's been lowriding since the '70's so it aint for no other reason that all he wants to do is lay frame and have a nice ride AND use his trunk. This is his vision of the way a 'Tre should look like...and to top it off, this car is not on the top of his list of cars to have, but he made it happen...nice too!
> ...


that trey lays real hard!


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Im surprised no one has come up with a manual back-up system to raise the car if you get pump failure???? Aircraft have manual back-up systems to lower landing gear if the electronic controls fail.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 1 2009, 10:53 AM~13753620
> *Im surprised no one has come up with a manual back-up system to raise the car if you get pump failure????  Aircraft have manual back-up systems to lower landing gear if the electronic controls fail.
> *


I always bring a 3/8" male plug when I roll. If a front or back hose breaks, you can plug one corner at the dump (if your running a dump per corner) and that way you can hit the front and raise up just one corner. Still helps and I have had to do it once. *This dont work for motor/pumphead failure.


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

MY 64


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Apr 29 2009, 04:55 PM~13733353
> *You know Al, I was going to post the exact same response.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Brother Jimmy's '63...spensa if I missed Repped the car, it is Airbagged.  He's been lowriding since the '70's so it aint for no other reason that all he wants to do is lay frame and have a nice ride AND use his trunk. This is his vision of the way a 'Tre should look like...and to top it off, this car is not on the top of his list of cars to have, but he made it happen...nice too!
> ...


real nice ride, w/ the hubcaps and the all stock look.


----------



## bigmoe64 (Dec 2, 2008)

74 regallaying framehttp://i489.photobucket.com/albums/rr260/bigmoe64/kjcnedk001.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: almost done :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

this topic is nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ive always tried to lay mine kinda low


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

my old 66 front cross member usta hit the ground hard


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 5 2009, 08:26 PM~13796129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit looks dope ass hell.


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 5 2009, 05:26 PM~13796129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Alright!!! i wont take another malibu to the scrapyard!!! my third one i'm keepin


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 2 2009, 12:25 AM~13761051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, just bring it down another foot in the front


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks, maybe someday Ill finish it


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

That is SICK! I am digging that Malibu!! 

Slap some Daytons for giggles and take some pictures.

-Flip


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 7 2009, 01:28 PM~13816982
> *Yup, just bring it down another foot in the front
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

some of NOR CAL RIDAHZ (sick topic)


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 27 2009, 06:13 PM~13707674
> *LAYN FRAME IS COOL AND ALL WHEN UR PARKED BUT IF SOMETHING GOES WRONG AND YOU BLOW A HOSE OR SOMETHING FUCKS UP THEN UR SCREWED AND GOTTA LEAVE UR RIDE WHEREVER YOUR AT... JUST MY .02 NOT WORTH IT...
> *


 :nono: if ur prepared that'll never happen.... My 1970 Monte lays on the crossmember and I always carry a few blocks of wood and a small jack.... Can't get the jack in thru the side but fits easily thru the front, just lift it up high enough to where I can put a couple blocks on top of the donuts to lift the car up in front a lil over 2 inches, all I need to drive away to wherever I need to go.... Once drove about 70 miles on blocks to my pad no problem.... And if for wutever reason I happen to forget my stuff I always got my Allstate Motor Club car cuz I dunno about any of u guys out there but there AINT NO WAY IN HELL IM LEAVING MY RIDE ANYWHERE UNATTENDED :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 13 2009, 02:16 PM~13875489
> *:nono: if ur prepared that'll never happen.... My 1970 Monte lays on the crossmember and I always carry a few blocks of wood and a small jack.... Can't get the jack in thru the side but fits easily thru the front, just lift it up high enough to where I can put a couple blocks on top of the donuts to lift the car up in front a lil over 2 inches, all I need to drive away to wherever I need to go.... Once drove about 70 miles on blocks to my pad no problem.... And if for wutever reason I happen to forget my stuff I always got my Allstate Motor Club car cuz I dunno about any of u guys out there but there AINT NO WAY IN HELL IM LEAVING MY RIDE ANYWHERE UNATTENDED :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@May 7 2009, 09:05 PM~13821589
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sombody needs a crossmember!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

My primos 64 SS layd out









n raised up 








puttin it down 4


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 13 2009, 04:16 PM~13875489
> *:nono: if ur prepared that'll never happen.... My 1970 Monte lays on the crossmember and I always carry a few blocks of wood and a small jack.... Can't get the jack in thru the side but fits easily thru the front, just lift it up high enough to where I can put a couple blocks on top of the donuts to lift the car up in front a lil over 2 inches, all I need to drive away to wherever I need to go.... Once drove about 70 miles on blocks to my pad no problem.... And if for wutever reason I happen to forget my stuff I always got my Allstate Motor Club car cuz I dunno about any of u guys out there but there AINT NO WAY IN HELL IM LEAVING MY RIDE ANYWHERE UNATTENDED :thumbsdown:
> *


MY 50 WAS LAYING FLAT IN THE GRASS AFTER THE BAG BLEW ON THE CAR, I WAS TRYING TO THINK HOW WAS I GONNA GET IT OUT THE GRASS, AND THEN I WAS LIKE HEY, BLOCK OF WOOD. OLE SKOOL STYLE


----------



## WelshBoyo (Jan 24, 2009)

unusual but laying frame nun the less


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

non mine but layin


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

my 53


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@May 7 2009, 09:05 PM~13821589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WoW,Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Apr 30 2009, 12:55 AM~13733353
> *You know Al, I was going to post the exact same response.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Brother Jimmy's '63...spensa if I missed Repped the car, it is Airbagged.  He's been lowriding since the '70's so it aint for no other reason that all he wants to do is lay frame and have a nice ride AND use his trunk. This is his vision of the way a 'Tre should look like...and to top it off, this car is not on the top of his list of cars to have, but he made it happen...nice too!
> ...



:worship:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 27 2009, 01:50 AM~16099107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 7 2009, 04:31 PM~13818858
> *Thanks, maybe someday Ill finish it
> 
> 
> ...


that is sick as fuck. i was goin to do that to mine. trade ya this. you keep the 20s. lays kmember


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

MY OLD CAPRICE LAID THE HELL OUT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK IF I PUT A THREE TURN COIL ON THE REAR OF MY EL CAMINO WOULD IT LAY HARD?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 28 2009, 03:19 AM~16108381
> *OK IF I PUT A THREE TURN COIL ON THE REAR OF MY EL CAMINO WOULD IT LAY HARD?
> *


it depends on what kind of cups you have.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 28 2009, 11:17 AM~16110443
> *it depends on what kind of cups you have.
> *


DEEP CUPS


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

it should lay, but your driveshaft might rub on the belly of the car...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 28 2009, 11:58 AM~16110803
> *it should lay, but your driveshaft might rub on the belly of the car...
> *


BUT IM GOING TO LAY IT WHEN I GOT TO CAR SHOWS IM NOT GOING TO DRIVE IT LOW I ALWAYS KEEP IT AT A CERTIAN HEIGHT


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Dec 28 2009, 02:39 AM~16108042
> *MY OLD CAPRICE LAID THE HELL OUT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 17 2009, 01:18 AM~13598521
> *DO YOU HAVE A BRIDGE?
> JUST CUT ONE TURN FROM YOR ACTUAL SPRINGS...
> 
> ...


thats the point - when i had my 8s n coil under the lac layed on the bumper but since i changed to 12s n coil over its still drivible when fully dumped


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

Juiced, Laying Frame, 26's


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 27 2009, 07:13 PM~13707674
> *LAYN FRAME IS COOL AND ALL WHEN UR PARKED BUT IF SOMETHING GOES WRONG AND YOU BLOW A HOSE OR SOMETHING FUCKS UP THEN UR SCREWED AND GOTTA LEAVE UR RIDE WHEREVER YOUR AT... JUST MY .02 NOT WORTH IT...
> *


If you have a passion for hydro work like I do, your hydro system will be the most reliable part of the car. I doubt you pack a jack, 4 spare wheels, a spare engine, extra brake lines and fluid,spare differential, and steering wheel in case somthing goes wrong there.

Its alot easier to jack up a car and put spacers on the coils than it is to swap a blown motor along side the road. and it aint that hard to do things right in the first place so you dont blow a hose.


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

59 nomad







sold in august went to finland


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

damn! more pics tatersalad, that wagon looks sick


----------



## bronclo (Dec 30, 2009)

Work in progress....


----------



## bronclo (Dec 30, 2009)

sorry for how big the pics are, i'm just learning how to use photobucket.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bronclo_@Dec 30 2009, 05:51 PM~16137153
> *Work in progress....
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats fucking layed out


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Dec 30 2009, 09:34 PM~16139802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well worth it :yessad:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

isuzu pick up 1990.. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bronclo (Dec 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Dec 31 2009, 10:38 AM~16144669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice isuzu! :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatersalad_@Dec 30 2009, 12:03 PM~16133775
> *59 nomad
> 
> 
> ...


WHY


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 19 2009, 01:34 PM~13622410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


luggage rack?  please tell me previous owner :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 1 2009, 09:53 AM~13753620
> *Im surprised no one has come up with a manual back-up system to raise the car if you get pump failure????  Aircraft have manual back-up systems to lower landing gear if the electronic controls fail.
> *


Hmm hook up a fitting for each cylinder and carry this:








Pumps out just attach to fitting and pump up affected cylinders.
LOL You think it could work guys?


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Dec 31 2009, 06:34 PM~16148766
> *WHY
> *


they had the cash


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Dec 31 2009, 07:01 PM~16149012
> *Hmm hook up a fitting for each cylinder and carry this:
> 
> 
> ...


i think it can work homies


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jan 1 2010, 02:01 AM~16149012
> *Hmm hook up a fitting for each cylinder and carry this:
> 
> 
> ...


what will stop the oil from coming out?
good idea though


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jan 1 2010, 04:28 AM~16151722
> *what will stop the oil from coming out?
> good idea though
> *


The fitting will have a ball in them like the ffitngs in the hydro set up.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 30 2009, 06:05 PM~16133188
> *If you have a passion for hydro work like I do, your hydro system will be the most reliable part of the car.  I doubt you pack a jack, 4 spare wheels, a spare engine, extra brake lines and fluid,spare differential, and steering wheel in case somthing goes wrong there.
> 
> Its alot easier to jack up a car and put spacers on the coils than it is to swap a blown motor along side the road. and it aint that hard to do things right in the first place so you dont blow a hose.
> *


what spacers are you talking about?
pics?

also if the car i simple i think most of the time wont be any problem.
i guess yea you said it it alll about how you build the car the first time


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 28 2009, 02:23 PM~16111027
> *BUT IM GOING TO LAY IT WHEN I GOT TO CAR SHOWS IM NOT GOING TO DRIVE IT LOW I ALWAYS KEEP IT AT A CERTIAN HEIGHT
> *


so what happens if u r driving it and the ass gets stuck laid down, like if u blew a hose or something? or a solenoid went out?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Dec 31 2009, 08:50 PM~16148898
> *luggage rack?  please tell me previous owner :biggrin:
> *


i have one on my cadillac too :dunno:


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowagon_@Dec 30 2009, 12:17 PM~16133918
> *damn! more pics tatersalad, that wagon looks sick
> *


this is what i got on photobucket


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

so badass man, mad props


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MAN THAT'S BACK IN THE DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 3 2010, 04:39 AM~16167943
> *MAN THAT'S  BACK IN THE DAY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT WAS BACK IN THE DAY AND SHE WAS CLEAN TO .........hehehe


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 3 2010, 07:38 PM~16172439
> *DAMM THAT WAS BACK IN THE DAY AND SHE WAS CLEAN TO .........hehehe
> *



SHIT GOLDIE IS STILL PRETTY DAMN CLEAN AFTER 4YEARS OF HOPPIN ABUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

Lays Frame on 14s in frt, 1/2" from layin frame in rear on 14s. Axle tube on frame. Will lay frame all around on 13s.

:cheesy:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Dec 31 2009, 08:50 PM~16148898
> *luggage rack?  please tell me previous owner :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

here is a short video of my impala laying on hydros


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 3 2010, 02:39 AM~16167943
> *MAN THAT'S  BACK IN THE DAY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cleann ass shit


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------

